# turkey rub



## bobk (Nov 15, 2006)

I plan on smoking a turkey for thanksgiving, does anyone have a good rub to share, and any sugestions, Im all ears, would appriaciate the help.

thanks
Bob


----------



## illini (Nov 16, 2006)

Bob
In my opinion you would be better off just using olive oil or butter on the skin along with some vegys, apples etc in the cavity.    Add some salt and pepper to the cavity and sprinkle the skin also if you like.   Use smoke for the first 1/2 of the cooking time and recoat the skin 1 or 2 times with the oil or butter while smoking.   If you use a sugared rub the bird is going to get awfully dark
Good Luck!


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 16, 2006)

Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s always a plus if you can brine that bird the night beforeâ€¦makes for a juicy, flavorful turkey!


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Nov 16, 2006)

McCormicks rotisserie seasoning and some course ground pepper work real well. Brush it down with olive oil first. A little Tony's seasoning works good too.

If you do brine, be careful with rubs that have salt in them.


----------



## cheech (Dec 3, 2006)

So Bob what did you end up doing and how did it taste?


----------

